# Addicted to Kid Nation



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I know there is a lot of controversy on KN but I LOVE the show. I can't wait for the next episode. Honestly I wish I could be on the show! It's so neat to watch the kids work together to get everything done. Does anyone else like it?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I watch it if I catch it, but I don't "plan" my time around it. It is kinda interesting though.....


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I watch it. Its actually kind of funny!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE it~~~


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I've never watched it, but I have heard of it. I hope it is making those kids appreciate how easy their life is today-versus what it would have been during that era. I remember watching a show a few years back with teenager-early 20 kids/adults living as an Amish youth for a short time. I personally would like to try living in the Amish lifestyle for a few days atleast just to see what it is like. I dont think i'd miss T.V. all that much. Although it might be difficult not having air conditioning.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I would to Briana! I just don't know how I would live without The Goat Spot!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I just wish all city kids could go on that show. I am saying city kids, (those that do not appreciate a darn thing). I really think that show has made some of those kids really respect life now. It is a great show, and I try to be home on wed night to watch it.
It is great to see how some of those kids have really come together.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I love the show and I'm signing up for it third season. I'm praying I get picked, but whatever is God's will. 

It's an amazing show!! It makes people realize what's important in life and what we take for granted

It comes on while I'm at church so I watch it On Demand the next day.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, this isn't it's first season? this is the first year I've seen it.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

No it is the first but sign ups for the second ended in October and I didn't have time to sign up then.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

ooooook I got it lol.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Hee hee the kids on there are pretty lame. But I like watching it. And I so wish I was on there. I always think about how me and my brother could whip those kids into shape... haha. It would be fun!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

LiddleGoteGurl said:


> Hee hee the kids on there are pretty lame. But I like watching it. And I so wish I was on there. I always think about how me and my brother could whip those kids into shape... haha. It would be fun!


lol. I agree some can be lame not saying any names but it starts with a J and rhythm with Jared.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Haha! So true . :lol:


----------

